# Fake news



## WebRat (Jan 30, 2018)

News is making up stories.
https://katu.com/news/local/how-trustworthy-is-the-delivery-driver
The guy drops off the package then comes back and picks it back up. News cut off the first part of the video when the guy comes back and looks at the labels first, then picks up the larger one.

On my first block I did, rolled up to the home, said I had 3 packages, started scanning them when all of a sudden one wouldn't scan in. It was telling me there was a problem and not to deliver the package. I called support and they told me to return the package. If I would have taken all 3 packages to the door then scanned them, I could have been on the news for taking the one back because of a issue.

I call bullcrap on this news story without hearing from the driver or company.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Good point you made. The news hasn’t been unbiased in years.


----------

